# 2011 DISH HD



## dilchahtahai

Anyone knows any plan of DishNetwork to add more HD Channels? If so, what are those channel names? There is a thread for DirectTV HD and predictions for 2011, Thought its worth to have it for Dish as well.

ground rules for this thread...

1. This is the thread to discuss new potential HD from Dish for 2011.
2. This is not the thread to discuss hardware, just channels.
3. This is not a Dish vs DirecTV thread. It doesn't matter if DirecTV does or does not have a given HD channel... there are other threads for that.
4. This is not a thread to discuss channels in dispute between Dish and another company. There are other threads for that.


----------



## Nick

As restated above, the topic of this thread is *2011 DISH HD*. There is a dedicated sub-forum for 722/722K/922 talk. Please move such discussion there.

As the OP indicated, this is an anticipation thread for 2011 High-Definition programming on Dish Network.

Thanks.

Mods?


----------



## James Long

dilchahtahai said:


> Anyone knows any plan of DishNetwork to add more HD Channels? If so, what are those channel names? There is a thread for DirectTV HD and predictions for 2011, Thought its worth to have it for Dish as well.


DISH did fairly well in 2010 without a thread nagging them.

DISH added 27 full time national HD channels in 2010 ... two channels in AT120, an additional nine channels in AT200, an additional eight channels in AT250 and one premium movie channel. Plus seven channels in Platinum HD. Plus 7 HD PPV channels (for those who like those channels).

DISH lost the 4 full time ABC/Disney channels and it was not a good year for part time HD sports.

There are about 30 channels that DISH carries in SD (including the 4 ABC/Disney channels) that have or were expected to get HD versions in 2010 that could be carried ... but getting to 30 includes counting public interest channels such as TBN, ETWN, Daystar, CTN and NASA. Getting the ABC/Disney channels back and getting full time RSNs are probably the most desired additions.


----------



## sigma1914

James Long said:


> DISH did fairly well in 2010 without a thread nagging them.
> 
> ...


Agreed...Dish has pretty much every HD channel we all want added on DirecTV. Your typical viewer has it good with Dish and all the HD, be happy. Dish is the HD nationals leader. If I didn't have an addiction to out of market sports, then I'd get Dish.


----------



## TulsaOK

As Nick stated, "this is an anticipation thread for 2011 High-Definition programming on Dish Network." 
Let's wander back on topic.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Moderation notes..._

I moved all the off-topic posts about the 922 into a thread *here* in the 922 support forum.

How about some ground rules for this thread?

*1.* This is the thread to discuss new potential HD from Dish for 2011.
*2.* This is not the thread to discuss hardware, just channels.
*3.* This is not a Dish vs DirecTV thread. It doesn't matter if DirecTV does or does not have a given HD channel... there are other threads for that.
*4.* This is not a thread to discuss channels in dispute between Dish and another company. There are other threads for that.

_Now let's try to stay on topic and anticipate some new HD for the new year!_


----------



## coolman302003

I would love to see Dish Network add the following HD Channels for 2011 

National Basic HD Channels:

ION (E) HD (I can receive it OTA but not reliably) 
Outdoor Channel HD
IFC HD
Ovation HD
Oxygen HD
Fox Movie Channel HD
FearNet HD

RSN HD Channels:

Comcast Sports Southeast HD

Premium HD Channels:

Encore Action HD 
Encore Drama HD 
OuterMax HD


----------



## russ9

IFC is the only station in my favorites list that is not in HD, so that tops my list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

coolman302003 said:


> I would love to see Dish Network add the following HD Channels for 2011
> 
> National Basic HD Channels:
> 
> _*Disney Channel HD*_
> _*Disney XD HD*_
> ESPNU HD




Per the ground rules...

Disney and Disney XD (as well as ABC Family) are channels currently in dispute with Dish. Dish used to carry them in HD, but now does not because of a dispute.

There is no merit in discussing those specific channels in this thread because they are in limbo.

ESPNUHD is a valid channel to want and discuss, though unfortunately it likely is tied to the dispute (i.e. not likely we will see that until Dish and Disney resolve that).

Just wanted to post this as a reminder, so people don't go off-topic discussing the Dish/Disney dispute in this thread.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I thought I remembered the Outdoor Channel and QVC being posted/discussed before as having been in a "test mode" or something at one point last year... but no real appearance by those yet.


----------



## GrumpyBear

russ9 said:


> IFC is the only station in my favorites list that is not in HD, so that tops my list.


IFC would be nice. My top would be FoxMo(ives) but FoxMo doesn't even have a HD version of their channel yet so who knows how long, we will have to wait for it. I would hope to see more full time RSN's in 2011. Fox Sports Plus in HD would be cool, I would actually pay the $14 dollars a month for it in HD.


----------



## coolman302003

GrumpyBear said:


> My top would be FoxMo(ives) but FoxMo doesn't even have a HD version of their channel yet so who knows how long, we will have to wait for it.


Apparently you didn't notice this in my list



coolman302003 said:


> Fox Movie Channel HD (I put this one on this list since it apparently went live on a provider -- LINK)


It went live as of Dec 25th on Insight in Columbus, OH in HD so it definitely exists.


----------



## GrumpyBear

coolman302003 said:


> Apparently you didn't notice this in my list
> 
> It went live as of Dec 25th on Insight in Columbus, OH in HD so it definitely exists.


I saw the link, but I don't trust channel lineup cards from anybody. Since Fox Movies Home page still doesn't mention anything about a HD version, nor can I seem to find a reference to it being launched anywere on the internet. 
It would be nice, and will continue to look for info on FoxMo being in HD, but taking the word of a cable lineup card, when the Networks own website has no info on it, I take that with a big grain of salt.


----------



## psdstu

As someone who does not get all there Local Channels in HD yet........I'd rather DSIH focus on getting all the Locals in HD before adding anymore National HD's.......just saying...


----------



## coolman302003

GrumpyBear said:


> I saw the link, but I don't trust channel lineup cards from anybody. Since Fox Movies Home page still doesn't mention anything about a HD version, nor can I seem to find a reference to it being launched anywere on the internet.
> It would be nice, and will continue to look for info on FoxMo being in HD, but taking the word of a cable lineup card, when the Networks own website has no info on it, I take that with a big grain of salt.


Totally understand, I looked at the Insight channel line up card again and did notice it said Effective date was 1/1/11.

But... customers on the Insight forum are reporting it as live:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25201743-CATV-Info-New-HD-channels-up-and-running-in-Columbus.OH


----------



## GrumpyBear

coolman302003 said:


> Totally understand, I looked at the Insight channel line up card again and did notice it said Effective date was 1/1/11.
> 
> But... customers on the Insight forum are reporting it as live:
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25201743-CATV-Info-New-HD-channels-up-and-running-in-Columbus.OH


Not being nitpicky, but 2 say the list is accurate, and 1 says the ads and lineup cards show effective date is 1-1-11. I would prefer to see somebody actually say they see FoxMo in HD, instead of just commenting on a list of 20 or so HD channels. I didn't see anybody saw they were watching the new channels, just which channels they were looking forward to like BBC America. You would figure the guy that wanted BBCA so he could dump Direct would comment that he was actually watching it on Insight Cable.

I do like the idea though that somebody is getting FoxMo, as that is one channel that has been needed for sometime. Granted FoxMo didn't help by not even offering a HD version for several years now.


----------



## olguy

GrumpyBear said:


> Not being nitpicky, but 2 say the list is accurate, and 1 says the ads and lineup cards show effective date is 1-1-11. I would prefer to see somebody actually say they see FoxMo in HD, instead of just commenting on a list of 20 or so HD channels. I didn't see anybody saw they were watching the new channels, just which channels they were looking forward to like BBC America. You would figure the guy that wanted BBCA so he could dump Direct would comment that he was actually watching it on Insight Cable.
> 
> I do like the idea though that somebody is getting FoxMo, as that is one channel that has been needed for sometime. Granted FoxMo didn't help by not even offering a HD version for several years now.


Well, if FoxMo is in HD their web page doesn't say anything about it. And the NCTA page, which shows all the cable channel levels of service doesn't show it as having HD. And yeah, the pages may not be updated but...


----------



## inazsully

I understand that Dish has no control over any individual channel being broadcast in HD but for 2011 I am putting my faith in Charlie taking the position "if it's available in HD Dish is going to carry it" 100%, period.


----------



## James Long

coolman302003 said:


> Totally understand, I looked at the Insight channel line up card again and did notice it said Effective date was 1/1/11.


It seems like we're spending too much time focused on whether or not one channel is in HD on some other system than the desire to have it in HD on DISH.

While not having the channel in HD anywhere makes it a harder get (it is harder to carry a channel in HD that is not distributed in HD) the channel can still be desired.

Most of the ~30 channels I noted DISH carries in SD but not HD are not carried in HD anywhere. Most hit the list because the channel providers announced plans to be in HD in 2010. Many didn't make it. There are also channels that have a known HD feed no major carrier carries or has a HD feed used by OTA stations/affiliates. Desiring a channel in HD doesn't change just because one cable company in one town becomes the first to carry it.

For example, the suite of Encore channels is anticipated. It doesn't matter if anyone else carries them or not ... they are still channels that people would like to see in HD.



inazsully said:


> I understand that Dish has no control over any individual channel being broadcast in HD but for 2011 I am putting my faith in Charlie taking the position "if it's available in HD Dish is going to carry it" 100%, period.


There is a problem with satellite space that prevents DISH from carrying every available HD feed. There is also a problem with providers who charge more for their HD feed than SD only carriage. Charlie would like to keep our bills lower. More HD and low bills are conflicting goals.


----------



## Deke Rivers

id like to see:
IFC HD..evene though the channel itself is starting to go down hill
Epix 3 ..right now its in SD ..and very bad SD I might add
my local PBS (channel 11 in Chicago)

personally my wishlist is to see every movie channel I get go HD..liek i said its a wish..might be reaching a bit though


----------



## phrelin

Right now I'm waiting to see what happens to our bills in February. After perusing the discussion over on the DirecTV threads, I'm hoping Charlie has been successful in his efforts to contain Dish's costs and thereby keeping our bills reasonable.

There are things I'd like to see in HD, but I'd be happier with a more modest rate increase.


----------



## James Long

We normally hear the detailed rumor of a February increase by now. Perhaps DISH will wait until June. It has annoyed me for the past few years when DISH's increase was leaked/announced right before Christmas and DirecTV's was announced right after Christmas and it seemed that DISH took the most heat for raising their prices even though both satellite companies and cable raised their prices. There is a penalty for going first.

I entered 2009 curious about what would be added in HD that year and saw DISH add 20 HD channels (one of those PPV, four of those in Platinum HD). I entered 2010 not really expecting or desiring new HD and saw DISH add 27 channels (+PPV). I'm not sure what DISH will be able to do in 2011 with the capacity they have left ... Looking at capacity I'm not expecting 20-30 national channels.

I expect more of an emphasis on locals ... filling out HD locals markets (including local CW HD and local PBS HD carriage). That is where DISH has the room (capacity) to improve (or will by midyear when Quezsat-1 is launched to 77 for locals).

But I'm willing to be surprised ... expect nothing, accept more, be happy.


----------



## l8er

With the last rate increase I cut back on programming to save money - and I was still employed then. Now that I've been unemployed for several months - no rate increase will be tolerable - we'll probably look at cutting back some more if rates go up.


----------



## levibluewa

James, any idea what & when new sats are planned after the new one at 77 mid year? After filling in the CWHDs and PBSHDs I'd guess Charlie would work on 24/7 HD RSNs. If he could improve that situation it would cut into Dtv's boasting powers. Also I may be hallucinating but I thought I read that MLB network on DISH would be at least a number of years away for some reason, possibly tied to MLB Extra Innings??? Thanks James.


----------



## koralis

Know anything? Nope.


I WISH that BBC America HD was moved down to Top 120 though.


----------



## Paul Secic

I'd like to see

Africa Channel HD
GSN HD
FOX Movie Channel HD
TV ONE HD
HUB HD


----------



## James Long

levibluewa said:


> James, any idea what & when new sats are planned after the new one at 77 mid year? After filling in the CWHDs and PBSHDs I'd guess Charlie would work on 24/7 HD RSNs. If he could improve that situation it would cut into Dtv's boasting powers. Also I may be hallucinating but I thought I read that MLB network on DISH would be at least a number of years away for some reason, possibly tied to MLB Extra Innings??? Thanks James.


I believe the next replacement (after 77) is going to 61.5 to replace Rainbow 1/Echostar 12 and provide more local markets. I don't see any new ConUS bandwidth opening up (especially on Western Arc) which is what is needed for 24/7 RSN and more national HD.


----------



## rocatman

levibluewa said:


> James, any idea what & when new sats are planned after the new one at 77 mid year? After filling in the CWHDs and PBSHDs I'd guess Charlie would work on 24/7 HD RSNs. If he could improve that situation it would cut into Dtv's boasting powers. Also I may be hallucinating but I thought I read that MLB network on DISH would be at least a number of years away for some reason, possibly tied to MLB Extra Innings??? Thanks James.


To clarify, QuetzSat-1 is schedued to launch sometime between August and November 2011. Its use in the U.S. should be almost exclusively spotbeams for locals because of its proximity to the 82 W Canadian DBS slot. The next satellite launch for Dish is the E-16 satelllite in 2012 going to 61.5 W and it is expected to also to be primarily a spotbeam satellite for locals. For the Eastern Arc, Dish's CONUS expansion will be at 72.7 W as it gains use of more of the TPs there as DirecTV moves locals off that slot. I believe Dish should be gaining use of 8 or 9 more TPs there in the next year or so. Dish has also filed applications with the FCC to move both E-4 and E-8 (after QuetzSat-1 is launched) to the 86.5 W slot. Although both these satelllites would be using CONUS TPs at 86.5 W, their beams would be directed away from the Canadian border because of possible interference with the 82 W aand 91 W Canadian DBS slots. This means that they could only be used for locals. For the Western Arc, there is nothing on the books for launches there in the next couple years although DBS Expansion Band satellites could be under development for Eastern and Western slots. Dish Western Arc expansion is tied to the conversion to 8PSK and probably MPEG-4. This will gain Dish a large amount of bandwidth both CONUS and spotbeam but will require the swapout of a large number of older receivers.


----------



## prm1177

I'd have to say that PBS locals in HD would fill my holiday stocking nicely.


----------



## Jim5506

WE have too many HD channels now.

What we need is fewer channels with higher quality of programming, not pseudo HD crap advertized as HD or even the real HD crap advertized as worthwhile programming.


----------



## tkrandall

rocatman said:


> To clarify, QuetzSat-1 is schedued to launch sometime between August and November 2011. Its use in the U.S. should be almost exclusively spotbeams for locals because of its proximity to the 82 W Canadian DBS slot.
> 
> .........
> 
> Dish has also filed applications with the FCC to move both E-4 and E-8 (after QuetzSat-1 is launched) to the 86.5 W slot. Although both these satelllites would be using CONUS TPs at 86.5 W, their beams would be directed away from the Canadian border because of possible interference with the 82 W aand 91 W Canadian DBS slots.


If DISH can today operate at 77w with conus beams and not interfere over the U.S. with either itself or DirecTV at 72.5/72.7, or Canada at 82, then why would it be a problem for them to operate conus beams at 86.5? I had gotten the impression that the "old" requirement of 9 degrees Ku separation had been dismissed as overkill and 4.5 was becoming accepted. Not so?


----------



## James Long

tkrandall said:


> If DISH can today operate at 77w with conus beams and not interfere over the U.S. with either itself or DirecTV at 72.5/72.7, or Canada at 82, then why would it be a problem for them to operate conus beams at 86.5?


The US seems to have accepted 4.5 separation but Canada has not. The current use of 77 is southern US only (not ConUS) or Mexico only, avoiding Canada (basic coverage seen here). DirecTV is leaving 72.7 leaving DISH to only interfere with itself between 77 and 72.7. If DISH keeps the spotbeams to the southern US 77 shouldn't bother the Canadians at all.



> I had gotten the impression that the "old" requirement of 9 degrees Ku separation had been dismissed as overkill and 4.5 was becoming accepted. Not so?


Not fully accepted ... the problem is with multiple location dishes not designed for 4.5 degree separation. DirecTV's use of 72.5 is fine as they use a single satellite location dish. It can look at a couple of degree circle and not see 77. On Western Arc trying to span two or three satellites on an existing dish without seeing new satellites placed between the desired satellites is harder. Current aiming of a multi-location dish requires compromises to be made to get all locations (without adjustable position LNBs). While new dishes could be designed to pick up or reject the "tweeners" the plan would have to be worked to avoid interference on the old dishes that will remain in use for many years.


----------



## tkrandall

Is there something unique about the 1000.4 dish that allows for mitigating any potential 72.7/77 Ku same-transponder interference versus other Ku dishes? 

I know it has more precise aiming requirements, sort of like does a DirecTV slimline, but then of course the slimlines are working to peak the more alignment-sensitive Ka band with sats less than 4 degrees apart.


----------



## levibluewa

James Long said:


> (basic coverage seen here).


James,

Red line - does that indicate primary coverage zone with standard size dish? and what significance is the yellow shaded area? Thanks


----------



## James Long

tkrandall said:


> Is there something unique about the 1000.4 dish that allows for mitigating any potential 72.7/77 Ku same-transponder interference versus other Ku dishes?


The LNB locations are designed with the shorter spacing in mind. DISH isn't trying to skip a tweener on that dish ... they have placed the third LNB in a place where it can pick up a closer spaced orbital location.



levibluewa said:


> Red line - does that indicate primary coverage zone with standard size dish? and what significance is the yellow shaded area? Thanks


It is roughly that way. The yellow area is 10dB lower than the blue ... the red line is 2dB higher than the red. Actual reception would vary depending on local conditions. That coverage would only exist if the earth were a perfect sphere with no trees or difference in ground level (no hills/valleys/etc.).

It is intended as a rough reference ... not an accurate "you will get it/you won't get it" map.


----------



## inazsully

This has turned into a very technical discussion that has no relation to the original post. James, you should know better.


----------



## James Long

inazsully said:


> This has turned into a very technical discussion that has no relation to the original post. James, you should know better.


A little drift? Better in a thread than the satellites drifting. It is all part of the big picture ... people want more HD, but where's the room? It is not there on the current satellites.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

This is meant to be an HD "anticipation" thread. Without at least a cursory understanding of whether or not there is any bandwidth to carry any new HD... there isn't much reason to anticipate.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Stewart Vernon said:


> This is meant to be an HD "anticipation" thread. Without at least a cursory understanding of whether or not there is any bandwidth to carry any new HD... there isn't much reason to anticipate.


I hope for full time RSN's, IFC, and FoxMo. I am pretty content right now, but those would really put me over the top.


----------



## hoophead

GrumpyBear said:


> I hope for full time RSN's, IFC, and FoxMo. I am pretty content right now, but those would really put me over the top.


With no anticipation, or expectations, I would really like to see in no particular order: RSN's, ESPNU, IFC. If I had to choose one it would be the RSN's - man, am I overly tired of searching all over the place to find my local games


----------



## Dish97

James Long said:


> A little drift? Better in a thread than the satellites drifting.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bluegras

how about adding RFDTV in HD to our lineup.Please contact them to get this channel added any help would be very appreciated.

http://www.rfdtv.com/RFD-TV-HD/rfd-hd.html

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## purtman

I'd like to see NASA, ESPNU, the return of the Disney Channels, our local PBS (though the OTA works great), RFD, and the Military Channel. I heard NASA was supposed to be HD but I'm not aware if it is. Also, I'm not sure if the Military Channel is in HD. I think that would be pretty good. Also, lots more RSNs and even adding the MLB Network. However, I think the latter might be hard because of Dish's missed oppportunity ot get in when it had a chance.


----------



## tampa8

Have to say Dish has done quite well adding HD. For me really only three that I really would like to see. IFC leads the list, EspnU, and RFD. I have nothing to base it on, but I have a gut feeling they are going to add RFD HD.


----------



## bluegras

yea i hope that add it i would like to see the cumberland highlanders show in HD.

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## levibluewa

1 more vote for IFCHD, and the Superstations.


----------



## GrumpyBear

levibluewa said:


> 1 more vote for IFCHD, and the Superstations.


Superstations, NOW thats a good idea. I would vote for them.


----------



## tampa8

Forgot about the superstations..... ya them too


----------



## studdad

James Long said:


> I expect more of an emphasis on locals ... filling out HD locals markets (including local CW HD and local PBS HD carriage). That is where DISH has the room (capacity) to improve (or will by midyear when Quezsat-1 is launched to 77 for locals).
> 
> But I'm willing to be surprised ... expect nothing, accept more, be happy.


I hope so, i.e. CW HD. I am looking hard at switching from D* to Dish, and the only advantage D* has for me is the CW HD Channel in my local Market (Spokane, WA). Bring that to me, and the switch will be a no brainer.


----------



## motorcycledave1000

GrumpyBear said:


> Superstations, NOW thats a good idea. I would vote for them.


Don't forget the Encore channels (Mystery, Western, etc.) me want-ie.

But yeah IFC, PBS and Super Stations.

Is there such a thing as Sundance-HD? That would be nice too.


----------



## Dario33

Just noticed PIXL HD was added. Though maybe this was added a while back and I am just now noticing.


----------



## James Long

Dario33 said:


> Just noticed PIXL HD was added. Though maybe this was added a while back and I am just now noticing.


It was added December 1st.

The next one appears to be OWN. Dish renamed a HD test channel "OWN" yesterday. Oh well, at least it's HD.


----------



## bnborg

OWN is the Oprah Winfrey Network. My wife has already set a number of timers on it.


----------



## juan ellitinez

motorcycledave1000 said:


> Don't forget the Encore channels (Mystery, Western, etc.) me want-ie.
> 
> But yeah IFC, PBS and Super Stations.
> 
> Is there such a thing as Sundance-HD? That would be nice too.


 they have retro and indie hd which take care of encores


----------



## domingos35

dish would give me GOLTV HD asap


----------



## mdavej

DirecTV can grant your wish.


----------



## domingos35

mdavej said:


> DirecTV can grant your wish.


no thanks


----------



## tampa8

domingos35 said:


> no thanks


:rotfl:


----------



## bluegras

here are HD channels i would like to see added onto Dish Network
QVCHD,HSNHD,THE OUTDOOR CHANNELHD,GACHD,CSPAN1-3HD,GSNHD,FUELTVHD,OXYGENHD,NASAHD

Please contact Dish and ask them to add these HD Channels.
let me know what you think of these channels the more requests the greater chances these channels will be added.Does Dish have enough bandwidth to add alot more HD Channels?
and Dish has not put up RFDTVHD on their website how long does it to add a channel onto a website.

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## bluegras

> http://www.governmentvideo.com/article/104702


Please contact Dish Network and Request that The Pentagon Channel HD be added onto dish network.I sure appreciate it very much.

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## James Long

The Pentagon Channel is carried on DISH as a "Public Interest" channel. They pay for their carriage.

So far DISH has not added any PIs in HD (RFD TV was a PI years ago but is now a regular channel). If The Pentagon Channel wants to pay for a HD feed dish might take the money ... but with their capacity issues the chance to carry another channel might be worth more than what The Pentagon Channel could afford to pay.


----------



## coolman302003

bluegras said:


> here are HD channels i would like to see added onto Dish Network
> QVCHD,HSNHD,THE OUTDOOR CHANNELHD,GACHD,CSPAN1-3HD,GSNHD,FUELTVHD,OXYGENHD,NASAHD


We have another forum for DISH Network HD anticipation for 2011  ---> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187996



bluegras said:


> Dish has not put up RFDTVHD on their website how long does it to add a channel onto a website.


Let them know here --->http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerService/contactus/email/default.aspx select "Webmaster" category and explain errors/mistakes/missing channels on there site.



bluegras said:


> Does Dish have enough bandwidth to add alot more HD Channels?


James Long keeps an up to date capacity chart for DISH on his site here ---> http://jameslong.name/dishcapacity.html


----------



## Davenlr

coolman302003 said:


> We have another forum for DISH Network HD anticipation for 2011  ---> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187996


Short thread


----------



## James Long

Yep. Which means either DISH customers here are relatively happy with the HD additions (net 17 basic and 7 PPVs) that DISH has accomplished in the past 12 months or they have figured out that getting bent out of shape on the Internet doesn't change things. Or both.


----------



## SayWhat?

_QVCHD,HSNHD,_

Seriously? You want shopping channels in HD?


----------



## bluegras

how about adding The Pentagon Channel HD



> http://www.governmentvideo.com/article/104702


or Oxygen,Ovation,WETV,also i would like to my PBS Stations WTTW,WYCC and Telemundo WSNS,Univision WGBO.All broadcasted in HD


----------



## bluegras

WeatherNationTV HD is one of the other channels i would like to see added onto Dish Network.My stepfather compains to me that i cannot find my locals on Dish Network.



> http://www.weathernationtv.com/


----------



## habsfan66

bluegras said:


> how about adding The Pentagon Channel HD
> 
> or Oxygen,Ovation,WETV,also i would like to my PBS Stations WTTW,WYCC and Telemundo WSNS,Univision WGBO.All broadcasted in HD


To me it's simple, if channels are available in HD then that's what should be provided. Maybe if they weren't buying bankrupt video store chains, money could be invested where it would actually benefit subscribers.


----------



## bnewt

What channel is the Pentagon channel? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought I remembered the Outdoor Channel and QVC being posted/discussed before as having been in a "test mode" or something at one point last year... but no real appearance by those yet.


1 vote for QVC HD
HUB HD


----------



## James Long

bnewt said:


> What channel is the Pentagon channel? I don't remember seeing it.


The Pentagon Channel is 9405. It is on 129 and 61.5.


----------



## bluegras

The pemtagon Channel HD will be available in July or August.Also what about adding WeathernationHD.i got a message from the VP of the channel.

Allen,



Thank you for your inquiry. Yes, our service is available in both HD and SD. We would be happy to provide our service to DirecTV or Dish Network, should and when they elect to carry it.



Kind regards,

Michael Norton

Weather Nation TV, Inc.


----------



## James Long

bluegras said:


> The pemtagon Channel HD will be available in July or August.Also what about adding WeathernationHD.i got a message from the VP of the channel.


Weathernation looks like a repackaging of the channel DISH had for a couple of days last June.
http://www.weathernationtv.com/index.html

The address given is a few miles from DISH's headquarters and is the same address as "Distant Networks, LLC" - the company that provides Distant Network services (SD only) to DISH Network equipment.


----------



## bnborg

SayWhat? said:


> _QVCHD,HSNHD,_
> Seriously? You want shopping channels in HD?


I agree. 



habsfan66 said:


> To me it's simple, if channels are available in HD then that's what should be provided. . . .


To that end, I think that all Dish receivers should be made "HD compatible" with sorftare or hardware upgrades. Then, remove the duplicate SD versions and make the rest HD. 



James Long said:


> Weathernation looks like a repackaging of the channel DISH had for a couple of days last June. . . .


Maybe it was sold. Last June it was based in Minneapolis.

Yes, this channel should be added.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bnborg said:


> To that end, I think that all Dish receivers should be made "HD compatible" with sorftare or hardware upgrades. Then, remove the duplicate SD versions and make the rest HD.


You were kidding on this point, right?

You know they can't upgrade any of the SD receivers to support HD channels even to down-convert them...

All of the SD receivers in the field would need to be replaced... and that would be both time consuming and expensive.


----------



## olguy

Paul Secic said:


> 1 vote for QVC HD
> HUB HD


Here's another vote for HD shopping channels. My wife is unable to get out and shop anymore for various health reasons so she spends a lot of time watching the shopping channels. Every TV in the house is HD so it would be nice if she had her channels in HD. All of them, including the shopping channels.


----------



## bnborg

Stewart Vernon said:


> You were kidding on this point, right?
> 
> You know they can't upgrade any of the SD receivers to support HD channels even to down-convert them...
> 
> All of the SD receivers in the field would need to be replaced... and that would be both time consuming and expensive.


I can dream can't I?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bnborg said:


> I can dream can't I?


The cat in your avatar is making the appropriate face at you right now


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> _QVCHD,HSNHD,_
> 
> Seriously? You want shopping channels in HD?


Yes! I hate black bars on my HD set.


----------



## Paul Secic

olguy said:


> Here's another vote for HD shopping channels. My wife is unable to get out and shop anymore for various health reasons so she spends a lot of time watching the shopping channels. Every TV in the house is HD so it would be nice if she had her channels in HD. All of them, including the shopping channels.


I bought my first SHARP AQOUS 37" HD set from QVC back in November 2008. Still going strong.


----------



## paja

Paul Secic said:


> I bought my first SHARP AQOUS 37" HD set from QVC back in November 2008. Still going strong.


My first HD set I bought in Jan 2007. It is a Mitsubishi 46231 and I still have it although I have gotten a 55 inch from Samsung as my family room television. The MITS is also still going strong. I see that MITS is getting out of the LCD sets altogether now.


----------



## Jhon69

Well I still don't own an HDTV...yet,so would I want more HD channels? sure Dish Network's MPEG4 HD channels are a better picture than their MPEG2 SD channels, so that would be the channel I would watch


----------



## Michael P

Paul Secic said:


> Yes! I hate black bars on my HD set.


Try using zoom. That way precious bandwidth is not taken up by shopping channels. :nono:


----------



## gpollock87

i hope to see fearnet hd soon


----------



## paja

gpollock87 said:


> i hope to see fearnet hd soon


 I have Fearnet HD with Comcast. It is even better than MONSTERS HD and that was the best channel I ever had with DISH.


----------



## gpollock87

paja said:


> I have Fearnet HD with Comcast. It is even better than MONSTERS HD and that was the best channel I ever had with DISH.


dang ur lucky lol, i know its a really good channel


----------



## Paul Secic

paja said:


> I have Fearnet HD with Comcast. It is even better than MONSTERS HD and that was the best channel I ever had with DISH.


It has to be better than Chiller. I loved MONSTERS HD!


----------



## scorpion43

paja said:


> I have Fearnet HD with Comcast. It is even better than MONSTERS HD and that was the best channel I ever had with DISH.


so do i


----------



## bluegras

survey on HD Channel Requests

i wanted to know if someone on the group could put together a survey for us Dish Network customers for folks who want more HD Channels like they did with Directv on DBStalk.What HD Channels would you like to be added onto a survey and send this survey to our friends over at Dish Network.

I have some so far let me think of these

FearnetHD
EWTNHD
TBNHD
TelmundoHD
WeathernationHD
The Pentagon ChannelHD
CSPAN 1-3HD
NASAHD
i hope that Disney lawsuit gets settle so we can get these channels
ABCfamilyHD,DisneyXDHD,DisneyHD,ESPNEWSHD,ESPNUHD

HSNHD
QVCHD
GSNHD
OxygenHD
WEHD
OvationHD
The Outdoor Channel HD

I would like to see some more HD Channels in The America Top 200 package let me know what you think of this idea and which HD Channels you would like to see in a survey if someone can put together a survey that would be great.Thanks


----------



## gpollock87

bluegras said:


> survey on HD Channel Requests
> 
> i wanted to know if someone on the group could put together a survey for us Dish Network customers for folks who want more HD Channels like they did with Directv on DBStalk.What HD Channels would you like to be added onto a survey and send this survey to our friends over at Dish Network.
> 
> I have some so far let me think of these
> 
> FearnetHD
> EWTNHD
> TBNHD
> TelmundoHD
> WeathernationHD
> The Pentagon ChannelHD
> CSPAN 1-3HD
> NASAHD
> i hope that Disney lawsuit gets settle so we can get these channels
> ABCfamilyHD,DisneyXDHD,DisneyHD,ESPNEWSHD,ESPNUHD
> 
> HSNHD
> QVCHD
> GSNHD
> OxygenHD
> WEHD
> OvationHD
> The Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> I would like to see some more HD Channels in The America Top 200 package let me know what you think of this idea and which HD Channels you would like to see in a survey if someone can put together a survey that would be great.Thanks


i want fearnet and weathernation, i think fearnet would go in the platinum package with sony movie channel, i don't see why fearnet wasn't added when smc was.


----------



## moman19

Ovation-HD is at the top of my list. This would be the closest thing to the return of VOOM's Rave Channel. Lots of good concerts in HD.


----------



## dennispap

According to the uplink
4203 TMP32 (203 HD) ?? Bloomberg Interactive TV ?? added to 129° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden) No EPG
4203 TMP32 (203 HD) ?? Bloomberg Interactive TV ?? added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD *TEST* Hidden) No EPG

They are going live with the hd version on the 25th. Maybe it will be in hd next week on dish??

http://www.bloomberg.com/hd/


----------



## bluegras

List of New HD Channels on Dish

i created a pdf file of what HD Channels that i want to see added onto Dish Network let me know what you think of it and which HD Channels you would like to see added onto Dish Network.Any help would be very appreciated.

Thanks 
Bluegras

View attachment 17796


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Threads merged..._


----------



## Paul Secic

Michael P said:


> Try using zoom. That way precious bandwidth is not taken up by shopping channels. :nono:


I'd rather have bars than stretch.


----------



## kucharsk

Michael P said:


> Try using zoom. That way precious bandwidth is not taken up by shopping channels. :nono:


To each their own; I'd rather have QVC HD and dump all ESPN and RSN channels, none of which I *ever* watch


----------



## pistolpete52

kucharsk said:


> To each their own; I'd rather have QVC HD and dump all ESPN and RSN channels, none of which I *ever* watch&#8230;


And I would go the opposite way. Cut down on the shopping channels and keep the channels in SD, and make the RSN's HD. I don't need 4 or 5 or however many shopping channels that Dish carries. I don't need all of the religious channels either. But I would love to see the RSN's in HD. It's a fairly inexpensive package, but would gladly pay more to see this happen.


----------



## phrelin

pistolpete52 said:


> And I would go the opposite way. Cut down on the shopping channels and keep the channels in SD, and make the RSN's HD. I don't need 4 or 5 or however many shopping channels that Dish carries. I don't need all of the religious channels either. But I would love to see the RSN's in HD. It's a fairly inexpensive package, but would gladly pay more to see this happen.


I would too if you, not me, pay Dish for the RSN's in HD. Right now the shopping channel folks are a source of revenue for Dish which helps to keep the price down for all of us. Sports channels drive the price up for all of us, a fact I truly resent since I have to pay for HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, etc. - channels I want - and pay for your sports channels.


----------



## olguy

pistolpete52 said:


> And I would go the opposite way. Cut down on the shopping channels and keep the channels in SD, and make the RSN's HD. I don't need 4 or 5 or however many shopping channels that Dish carries. I don't need all of the religious channels either. But I would love to see the RSN's in HD. It's a fairly inexpensive package, but would gladly pay more to see this happen.


And I would love a no sports package. I doubt very seriously if either shopping or sports will ever be pulled so I lock out what I don't want to see in the guide and enjoy what I do get.


----------



## Wilf

phrelin said:


> I would too if you, not me, pay Dish for the RSN's in HD. Right now the shopping channel folks are a source of revenue for Dish which helps to keep the price down for all of us. Sports channels drive the price up for all of us, a fact I truly resent since I have to pay for HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, etc. - channels I want - and pay for your sports channels.


I dropped the core package, to avoid paying the sports tax. One of the better decisions I have made in my life.


----------



## gpollock87

still wanting fearnet hd and i also want thrillermax,and outermax


----------



## gpollock87

ok was told by dish network that fearnet is pending programming,so we may get it soon


----------



## James Long

Ask about nearly any channel and you'll find that it is "pending negotiations".


----------



## gpollock87

James Long said:


> Ask about nearly any channel and you'll find that it is "pending negotiations".


it is requested alot on dish networks fb page, if its keeps getting requested won't they try to get it?


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> Ask about nearly any channel and you'll find that it is "pending negotiations".


You've got that one right James.


----------



## Paul Secic

bluegras said:


> List of New HD Channels on Dish
> 
> i created a pdf file of what HD Channels that i want to see added onto Dish Network let me know what you think of it and which HD Channels you would like to see added onto Dish Network.Any help would be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Bluegras
> 
> View attachment 25443


I would like to see The Africa Channel on Dish.


----------



## bluegras

Here is a updated list of HD Channels that i want on Dish Network you are welcome to use this list

View attachment 18017


----------



## Paul Secic

gpollock87 said:


> still wanting fearnet hd and i also want thrillermax,and outermax


I want QVC HD, HUB HD.


----------



## levibluewa

you'd have to wish for a lot more!


----------



## Paul Secic

I'd like to see The Africa Channel HD on Dish.


----------



## bluegras

acording to last weeks uplink report that THEHUBHD is up and testing all they got to turn it on.i noticed that they added VeriaHD in the AT200 was the last HD Channel that was added.Alll they got to do is to add Oxygen,Ovation,Nuvotv and WETV in the At200 in HD.i wish NickJr and Teennick would create HD Channels.


----------



## tcatdbs

All I want is my local PBS station in HD (KLRU - Austin). I guess Dish met their "quota" and are done adding PBS HD?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

tcatdbs, 

I will submit a programming request form for your local PBS KLRU channel in HD. Thanks.


----------



## tcatdbs

Wow!, if that makes it happen I'll be surprised, but can't hurt! I quit supporting them 5 or 6 years ago (when I switched to Dish) because their SD looks so bad. They have so much good HD content it's a shame not to be able to see it (I can't get it OTA).


----------



## Jhon69

tcatdbs said:


> All I want is my local PBS station in HD (KLRU - Austin). I guess Dish met their "quota" and are done adding PBS HD?


Suggest you check out www.antennaweb.org to see if your local PBS is being broadcast in HD.If it is you may be able to get an over the air antenna and receive it in HD.

Also another benefit from an over the air antenna is you will receive all of the network subchannels that are available too!.Good Luck!


----------



## tcatdbs

I did that and get "Medium Directional Antenna with pre-amp". But I'm thinking why waste the money since I only receive 1 or 2 radio stations, and have zero cell service. I'm in a valley with large power lines between me and the stations. KLRU is really the only one that I'm wanting in HD. I may go try it though, I was just hoping Dish would convert that local PBS to HD soon....


----------



## Jhon69

tcatdbs said:


> I did that and get "Medium Directional Antenna with pre-amp". But I'm thinking why waste the money since I only receive 1 or 2 radio stations, and have zero cell service. I'm in a valley with large power lines between me and the stations. KLRU is really the only one that I'm wanting in HD. I may go try it though, I was just hoping Dish would convert that local PBS to HD soon....


I totally understand maybe one of your neighbors has an OTA antenna up,then before you invest any money they could tell you what they can receive with an antenna?.Just a suggestion.


----------



## kucharsk

Of course there's no *actual* HD content on HUB HD, just stretched SD upconverts from what I've seen.


----------



## dishman1999

James Long said:


> DISH did fairly well in 2010 without a thread nagging them.
> 
> DISH added 27 full time national HD channels in 2010 ... two channels in AT120, an additional nine channels in AT200, an additional eight channels in AT250 and one premium movie channel. Plus seven channels in Platinum HD. Plus 7 HD PPV channels (for those who like those channels).
> 
> DISH lost the 4 full time ABC/Disney channels and it was not a good year for part time HD sports.
> 
> There are about 30 channels that DISH carries in SD (including the 4 ABC/Disney channels) that have or were expected to get HD versions in 2010 that could be carried ... but getting to 30 includes counting public interest channels such as TBN, ETWN, Daystar, CTN and NASA. Getting the ABC/Disney channels back and getting full time RSNs are probably the most desired additions.


they bought out VoomHd and owned the channels and then cut them all Voom had great HD like the monster channel and the game channel











please take a moment a remember Voom HD RIP!


----------



## dishman1999

gpollock87 said:


> ok was told by dish network that fearnet is pending programming,so we may get it soon


Monster Hd was better.


----------



## gpollock87

dishman1999 said:


> Monster Hd was better.


i heard it was,i never saw it. but,fearnet is pretty awesome


----------



## dishman1999

gpollock87 said:


> i heard it was,i never saw it. but,fearnet is pretty awesome







Monster hd love it and then Boom off the Air RIP Monster HD


----------



## gpollock87

dishman1999 said:


> Monster hd love it and then Boom off the Air RIP Monster HD


nice!


----------



## dishman1999

gpollock87 said:


> nice!


if you like that then you like this.


----------



## gpollock87

dishman1999 said:


> if you like that then you like this.


yes i did


----------



## dishman1999

gpollock87 said:


> yes i did


man dish should bring back monster hd.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dishman1999 said:


> man dish should bring back monster hd.


Rainbow Media effectively killed all of their Voom channels... those aren't coming back ever.


----------



## dishman1999

Stewart Vernon said:


> Rainbow Media effectively killed all of their Voom channels... those aren't coming back ever.


how did Rainbow Media kill it when dish network owned Voom rights?

http://www.multichannel.com/article/161077-Rainbow_Pulls_Plug_On_Voom_HD_Service.php

I see now thanks.


----------



## gpollock87

dishman1999 said:


> how did Rainbow Media kill it when dish network owned Voom rights?
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/161077-Rainbow_Pulls_Plug_On_Voom_HD_Service.php
> 
> I see now thanks.


we can't get monsters hd back but FEARnet HD sure isn't dead


----------



## dishman1999

I hope we get CW National Wide Superstation's in HD.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_2007_March_5/ai_n27288929/


----------



## sigma1914

dishman1999 said:


> I hope we get CW National Wide Superstation's in HD.
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_2007_March_5/ai_n27288929/


So you post an article from March 5, 2007. 

"The BRICK Awards® to Air Nationwide on The CW Network April 12th"


----------



## RasputinAXP

And now Bloomberg HD?

4203 TMP32 ?? Bloomberg Interactive TV ?? renamed BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV (203 HD) (129° TP 32 HD *TEST* Hidden)
4203 TMP32 ?? Bloomberg Interactive TV ?? ?? renamed BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV (203 HD) (61.5° TP 2 HD *TEST* Hidden)


----------



## dishman1999

sigma1914 said:


> So you post an article from March 5, 2007.
> 
> "The BRICK Awards® to Air Nationwide on The CW Network April 12th"


don't worry about what I do!


----------



## scsa1000

Yup Gsn is coming. Also the channel with hardcore pawn.


----------



## James Long

scsa1000 said:


> Yup Gsn is coming. Also the channel with hardcore pawn.


Hardcore Pawn is on TruTV. TruTV has been carried on DISH Network in HD since February 10th, 2010. Game Show Network was added to DISH Network in HD on May 5th, 2011. Perhaps you are anticipating their addition to some other provider and are in the wrong place?


----------



## bluegras

Washington, D.C. (September 30, 2011) -- Television Games Network, the horse racing channel, says it's now asking race tracks to switch to High-Definition broadcasts so TVG can launch a HD simulcast channel.

The Daily Racing Form reports that thus far, only one TVG-covered track, Keeneland Racecourse in Lexington, Kentucky, is now broadcasting in high-def. However, TVG said in a press release yesterday that the Del Mar race track, which is based in southern California, will pursue a high-def broadcast as well.

TVG yesterday announced that it has signed broadcast agreements with Keeneland and Del Mar through 2016 and that the two tracks will work with the channel to get more tracks on board for HD.

TVG is now available in standard-def in roughly 36 million homes. TVG CEO Stephen Burn told the Racing Form that he will begin surveying racetracks over the next several weeks about their interest in investing in HD equipment.


“Much of this depends on whether we can get a critical mass of customers that want to broadcast in HD,” Burn told the newspaper. If we can get that, then we can go to the satellite and cable networks and fight for bandwidth.”

If TVG launches a high-def channel, it will have to battle to get bandwidth-strapped cable and satellite operators to add it.


----------



## fuzzface

Definite +1 to fearnethd. I DO miss MonsterHD.
I sure would like to see my local PBS (KOZK) and our CW (K15CZ) in HD, but have no hope of it happening. Heck our Fox affiliate changed hands and we STILL don't have the new one in HD (though it is supposed to happen this week).


----------



## paja

fuzzface said:


> Definite +1 to fearnethd. I DO miss MonsterHD.
> I sure would like to see my local PBS (KOZK) and our CW (K15CZ) in HD, but have no hope of it happening. Heck our Fox affiliate changed hands and we STILL don't have the new one in HD (though it is supposed to happen this week).


MONSTERS HD was one of my favorite all-time channels. It was one of several reasons I ended up leaving DISH. I have the whole FEARNET lineup now with COMCAST and it is outstanding!


----------



## gpollock87

paja said:


> MONSTERS HD was one of my favorite all-time channels. It was one of several reasons I ended up leaving DISH. I have the whole FEARNET lineup now with COMCAST and it is outstanding!


your lucky to have FEARnet


----------



## Mark Martin

I would like to see Dish concentrate on getting more local channels in HD. This is where they lag behind DTV in my view. As a fairly new Dish customer I also miss ESPNU & ESPN News in HD.


----------



## bluegras

metoo we do not even have our pbs locals from chicago in HD.i also wish we would get The Outdoor Channel in HD


----------



## bnewt

Mark Martin said:


> I would like to see Dish concentrate on getting more local channels in HD. This is where they lag behind DTV in my view. As a fairly new Dish customer I also miss ESPNU & ESPN News in HD.


I too would like to see all of my locals in hd that are available.........

ESPNU & ESPN News + Outdoor channel + ABC Family would be great


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

bnewt,

I will submit a programming request for these channels in HD for you to our programming department. Thanks.


----------



## steveT

BBC America has announced that BBC World HD is coming to the US for distribution starting this fall:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/201...in-u-s/107432/

I've been asking Dish to pick up BBC World for years. They've added channels in just about every category, but never in hard news. Dish should recognize that there are those of us who just can't STAND the pundit-driven drivel that makes up the entirety of the CNN, Fox, and MSNBC lineup, and are starved for the days when you could turn on the TV and get a REAL news program.

It just disgusts me when I travel around the world and find that BBC World and CNN International (the REAL cnn, not the juvenile network aired in the US) is in virtually every home, every hotel. The rest of the world is being informed every day, while we're force-fed crap like the Casey Anthony story. PLEASE, dish, just add this one channel!


----------



## jsk

I agree.



> There are many other alternatives Dish already has if those networks are not to your liking.
> EuroNews (watched in Europe by more people than BBC)
> FSTV
> Link
> TVJapan (Free news throughout the day)
> Al Jezeera at scheduled times
> Duetsche Welle at scheduled times


For Euronews, you need an additional dish and it is $3/mo. I wish they would put this on the EA or WA and make it part of AT250.

TVJapan is in Japanese and is really NHK (I don't know why they don't call it NHK). Sometimes, if you set your language preference to Japanese, you get an English translation (doesn't make much sense).

Also, there is CCTV News in English from China. Not bad news.

Whenever you are watching any news, you should be actively thinking of the bias.


----------



## dishman1999

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> bnewt,
> 
> I will submit a programming request for these channels in HD for you to our programming department. Thanks.


is there any news on moving the HD programing to the 119 or 110 because I'm getting low reading at the 129 sat?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

What signal strength are you getting on the 129 satellite? If too low, we may need to send a tech to realign your dish. Please let me know. Thanks.



dishman1999 said:


> is there any news on moving the HD programing to the 119 or 110 because I'm getting low reading at the 129 sat?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## RasputinAXP

One person does not indicate a systemic problem.


----------



## dishman1999

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> What signal strength are you getting on the 129 satellite? If too low, we may need to send a tech to realign your dish. Please let me know. Thanks.


I called dish network already and they help me thank you anyways


----------



## steveT

What signal strengths should we be getting? I live in Texas with a clear view of the sky, and I get strengths down in the 20's even on a clear day. Lose picture at even the slightest bit of rain...


----------



## RasputinAXP

Under 20 is a problem. There's something up with your install.


----------



## Yankee

fuzzface said:


> definite +1 to fearnethd. I do miss monsterhd.
> I sure would like to see my local pbs (kozk) and our cw (k15cz) in hd, but have no hope of it happening. Heck our fox affiliate changed hands and we still don't have the new one in hd (though it is supposed to happen this week).


we have it now ya i wish channel 15 was hd prolly gonna have to convince ky3 of that sense they are the one that owns it


----------



## Paul Secic

bluegras said:


> survey on HD Channel Requests
> 
> i wanted to know if someone on the group could put together a survey for us Dish Network customers for folks who want more HD Channels like they did with Directv on DBStalk.What HD Channels would you like to be added onto a survey and send this survey to our friends over at Dish Network.
> 
> I have some so far let me think of these
> 
> FearnetHD
> EWTNHD
> TBNHD
> TelmundoHD
> WeathernationHD
> The Pentagon ChannelHD
> CSPAN 1-3HD
> NASAHD
> i hope that Disney lawsuit gets settle so we can get these channels
> ABCfamilyHD,DisneyXDHD,DisneyHD,ESPNEWSHD,ESPNUHD
> 
> HSNHD
> QVCHD
> GSNHD
> OxygenHD
> WEHD
> OvationHD
> The Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> I would like to see some more HD Channels in The America Top 200 package let me know what you think of this idea and which HD Channels you would like to see in a survey if someone can put together a survey that would be great.Thanks


I want Sundance Channel in HD and Encore in HD


----------



## bluegras

FearnetHD
i have a request to you folks out there if you would like to see FearnetHD you must get in touch with Dish Network and request remember the more times you request the channel the better chances that we might get that channel.

Thanks


----------



## bluegras

> http://www.facebook.com/WWENETWORKONDISH


here is something a friend of mine of put together inviting everyone who wants to see WWE Network on Dish Network stop by and request the channel and lets talk wrestling.


----------



## Jhon69

steveT said:


> What signal strengths should we be getting? I live in Texas with a clear view of the sky, and I get strengths down in the 20's even on a clear day. Lose picture at even the slightest bit of rain...


Sounds like you need a dish realignment do you have the Dish Network protection plan?.If you do it's covered under that for $15. a visit by Dish Network.


----------



## Jhon69

Noticed over at the other place Dish Network has uplinked Epix3 in HD,it's not available yet hope they make it available before Christmas.

Also noticed this morning my local PBS is now in HD! Thanks Dish Network!!.


----------



## mike1977

bluegras said:


> FearnetHD
> i have a request to you folks out there if you would like to see FearnetHD you must get in touch with Dish Network and request remember the more times you request the channel the better chances that we might get that channel.
> 
> Thanks


I've never seen the FearnetHD channel. Do they show movies uncut, unedited, commercial-free, snipe-free, and leave end credits alone?


----------



## gpollock87

mike1977 said:


> I've never seen the FearnetHD channel. Do they show movies uncut, unedited, commercial-free, snipe-free, and leave end credits alone?


unedited but they do have commericals


----------



## CoriBright

How about NBC Sports, just seen a quick commercial for it on MSNBC, supposedly 'coming January 2nd'. With the 2012 Olympics from London getting closer, it would be great to have that channel in HD.


----------



## zippyfrog

CoriBright said:


> How about NBC Sports, just seen a quick commercial for it on MSNBC, supposedly 'coming January 2nd'. With the 2012 Olympics from London getting closer, it would be great to have that channel in HD.


I assume that Dish would have that since it is just Versus, Channel 151, being renamed.


----------



## Paul Secic

zippyfrog said:


> I assume that Dish would have that since it is just Versus, Channel 151, being renamed.


I'd like NBC Sports channel also.


----------



## sigma1914

Paul Secic said:


> I'd like NBC Sports channel also.


You already have it. It's known as Versus until the name change in January.


----------



## hoophead

Found this in my TV Guide magazine, in part;on January 2 it will undergo an extreme makeover. It's going to be radically different over time says Jon Miller, the president of programming, who is building what he calls a full-service sports network. New events include major league soccer games starting in March and this summer's olympic games. Original programming will be highlighted by a series of Bob Costas interview shows and town hall specials.


----------



## jc8097654

New to Dish... Any chance that there will be the addition of any more local markets in HD this coming year? More specifically, the Tyler, TX/Lufkin, TX market? 

All other competitors satellite and cable have the local networks in HD, which is a setback for Dish. I plan to use OTA signal until HD is available, but it can be spotty at times.


----------



## kucharsk

Personally, I'm surprised that we still don't have all the Cinemax channels in HD given they're actually revenue-producing for Dish.


----------



## 722921

This thread is so last year...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Good point... It is time to retire this one and start a new one.


----------

